# My Girl



## louiseddb (Jan 31, 2008)

I took my girl to be mated in may and she should be today 40 days pregnant, but she isnt showing at all and i think she may have missed. She had 3 long ties over 3 days, with a well proven stud and she has had a litter before. Her teats are lower and she has been off her food and after more cuddles from, im sure she has been in some discomfort too. She would have around 23 days left and im just not hopefull. Maybe she is having a phantom or a small litter?? Im upset because i had lots of lovely homes for them and i was keeping two myself. Ive spent alot of money time and effort on this pairing and its typical for her not to have caught. If i had 2 bloody mongrels i bet id have a litter and a big one at that.

Can anyone shed some light? I was going to take her for a scan next week at 6 weeks, but i dont think i will bother, i can usually tell myself and i just go for the pleasure of seeing the babies.

Louise


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i have never breed dogs so i can't give any advice. but i will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

louiseddb said:


> I took my girl to be mated in may and she should be today 40 days pregnant, but she isnt showing at all and i think she may have missed. She had 3 long ties over 3 days, with a well proven stud and she has had a litter before. Her teats are lower and she has been off her food and after more cuddles from, im sure she has been in some discomfort too. She would have around 23 days left and im just not hopefull. Maybe she is having a phantom or a small litter?? Im upset because i had lots of lovely homes for them and i was keeping two myself. Ive spent alot of money time and effort on this pairing and its typical for her not to have caught. If i had 2 bloody mongrels i bet id have a litter and a big one at that.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light? I was going to take her for a scan next week at 6 weeks, but i dont think i will bother, i can usually tell myself and i just go for the pleasure of seeing the babies.
> 
> Louise


I have absolutely no experience in breeding dogs so really do not know what signs to look for. However I am pretty sure that they don't show any signs until quite far on - so there is yet hope.

I would like to say though that I have one of those 'bloody mongrels' as you put it. And she is a well behaved, cute endearing dog. And I am sure you didn't mean anything by it but I did find it quite offensive.

Thank you


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

can you not get her scanned.?


----------



## louiseddb (Jan 31, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I have absolutely no experience in breeding dogs so really do not know what signs to look for. However I am pretty sure that they don't show any signs until quite far on - so there is yet hope.
> 
> I would like to say though that I have one of those 'bloody mongrels' as you put it. And she is a well behaved, cute endearing dog. And I am sure you didn't mean anything by it but I did find it quite offensive.
> 
> Thank you


I too have a mongrel and no i didnt mean anything by it, what i meant was that stray dogs on the street etc can go at it like rabbits but when alot of time and effort has been put into such a breeding i get nothing. No offense was meant at all by that comment (people always seem to pick at things thesedays) just my sods law really


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

louiseddb said:


> I too have a mongrel and no i didnt mean anything by it, what i meant was that stray dogs on the street etc can go at it like rabbits but when alot of time and effort has been put into such a breeding i get nothing. No offense was meant at all by that comment (people always seem to pick at things thesedays) just my sods law really


Thats fair enough. People me included can be quite sensitive especially when it comes to our pets so I always think about what I write so I hopefully dont cause offence - cos otherwise I am quite good at it LOL

Anyhow good luck with your dog - might be worth a visit to vets in any case if she is in discomfort.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Is this the same bitch that you bred previously without hipscoring her first? Is she hipscored now? 

Three ties over three days seems like an awful lot, infact sounds like a desperate attempt to get her pregnant & an awful lot of stress on both dogs 

She could have caught and absorbed the whole litter, it's quite possible.


----------



## louiseddb (Jan 31, 2008)

She is now hipscored and i went to a very experienced breeder i know who has been breeding them for 15 years, secretary of the breed club and head of the rescue, so i and her do know what we are doing. 

If she was stressed im sure she wouldnt have let it happen. Im not getting into arguments, i was just asking for info on possible small litters or a phantom or wether im being too hasty. She is a little thicker under her ribs maybe she is carrying them under there im not sure.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

louiseddb said:


> She is now hipscored and i went to a very experienced breeder i know who has been breeding them for 15 years, secretary of the breed club and head of the rescue, so i and her do know what we are doing.
> 
> If she was stressed im sure she wouldnt have let it happen. Im not getting into arguments, i was just asking for info on possible small litters or a phantom or wether im being too hasty. She is a little thicker under her ribs maybe she is carrying them under there im not sure.


The only way to know for sure is to have her scanned we scan ours at 28 days and then again a week before they are due to check everything is a ok, it means that we know whether we are feeding with a litter in mind or not


----------



## louiseddb (Jan 31, 2008)

I think i will carry on with the scanning at 6 weeks, going to book it in for next friday. I following some of the signs i have seen, have just started her on arden grange prestige for pregnant bitches, its hard to get her to eat, but she will if i soak it and hand feed her. 

Any suggestions on some tasties that will encourage her to eat? Going to get some mince for her tonight and cook it up for her see if she will eat that mixed with her bikkys.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

raw minced tripe is a very stinky favourite


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

i must say tho... matings are best 48 hours apart  ive never been to a breeding wich bred them 3 days in a row???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck and let us know if you have her scanned,,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i must say tho... matings are best 48 hours apart  ive never been to a breeding wich bred them 3 days in a row???
> 
> good luck


Must agree, if someone suggested covering my bitch three days in a row I would be absolutely horrified!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Must agree, if someone suggested covering my bitch three days in a row I would be absolutely horrified!


Me too, theres no need for that at all and the 'experienced' breeder should have known this!

I find larger breeds tend to drop a little later due to their size.


----------



## louiseddb (Jan 31, 2008)

Well ill keep you all updated on her and the scan, and i hope its the same as you had bullbreeds, i wanted to keep 2 myself so ill be over the moon if she really is and she is just being sneaky

Louise


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

louiseddb said:


> Well ill keep you all updated on her and the scan, and i hope its the same as you had bullbreeds, i wanted to keep 2 myself so ill be over the moon if she really is and she is just being sneaky
> 
> Louise


i bet your excited, keep us posted,,,,,,,, hope all goes well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

louiseddb said:


> Well ill keep you all updated on her and the scan, and i hope its the same as you had bullbreeds, i wanted to keep 2 myself so ill be over the moon if she really is and she is just being sneaky
> 
> Louise


I usually first notice it just behind the ribs and like yours they go off their food from time to time so its really hard to say.
Could just be a small litter. 
How many did she have before?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

When I had my first litter (also a large breed) six puppies were produced, I could visably see signs of pregnancy by four weeks after the mating took place. Again, carried high but you could see that she was whelp.

What was her score just out of interest louise? As I also own a Dogue


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

when my molly was pregs i wasnt sure but the vet said at 6 weeks they just suddenly drop almost overnight and he was right she did!! 
Also as a stud owner too my boy mated with a bitch who never took first time but did the second time


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

"Three ties over three days seems like an awful lot, infact sounds like a desperate attempt to get her pregnant & an awful lot of stress on both dogs"

I was interested to read this comment and must admit that I find it rather odd. 

Why would mating on 3 consecutive days be "an awful lot of stress" for healthy and willing dogs?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> "Three ties over three days seems like an awful lot, infact sounds like a desperate attempt to get her pregnant & an awful lot of stress on both dogs"
> 
> I was interested to read this comment and must admit that I find it rather odd.
> 
> Why would mating on 3 consecutive days be "an awful lot of stress" for healthy and willing dogs?


So you believe it's actually okay then?

As an owner of a perfectly healthy stud dog, and as an owner of bitches, it's something I would choose not to put them through, it's certainly something that is not the done thing in my breed!


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Nicci

I wouldn't say that it's something that I would routinely do, but neither would I get overexcited about it happening. 

I have mated 2 of my own dogs on consecutive days (both unproven and I didn't use any tests to see when she was ovulating - just the old fashioned way of seeing when the dogs themselves wanted to mate. I really can't see that its a huge stress for healthy and willing dogs to mate once a day for 3 consecutive days.

(And before anyone leaps on me for breeding 2 of my own dogs together - they were health tested and I do know what I'm doing! I've had my breed over 20 years and have bred champions and, after looking around, really couldn't find anything more suitable than my own dog - a champion too)


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> Hi Nicci
> 
> I wouldn't say that it's something that I would routinely do, but neither would I get overexcited about it happening.
> 
> ...


Firstly, I own a Dogue ( she can't be bred now and I wouldn't have anyway ) should I have chosen to breed her, hyperthetically speaking of course I wouldn't have allowed her to be covered three consecutive days in a row & I would have been horrified had anyone suggested that I did.

I've never offered my own dog for public stud, but if I did, I would do as I have here & suggest two matings 48 hours apart, if the bitch happened to miss they would be offered a free mating next time.

For a breed like the Dogue I would think it would have been awfully hard and stressful to both dogs, it's bad enough with Bulldogs 48 hours apart, I couldn't imagine watching or even allowing my bitches to be covered three consecutive days in a row it would bring tears to my eyes just watching, I would see it as awfully cruel especially when done for my own satisfaction - the dogs don't ask to be put there - we choose to put them in those situations.

I know nothing about breeding Dogues. I do have experience of breeding large dogs like them though it's simply something I would not do, I just couldn't seeing how worked up the males get and at times how stressful it can be for the bitches.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

It amazes me just how hard some people have to work to get a litter from their bordeaux - she may have re absorbed or have a small litter tucked up - go for a scan - why panic? You have had a litter from her before - September 07 wasnt it? Which means you have mated her 6 months after her first litter - I am very shocked and suprised to hear that the secretary of the DDB Club of Great Britain has broken his/her own club rules and regulations by allowing his stud dog to be used on a back to back mating!!!!! 
And as Nicci has stated can we know the hip results if she has indeed been scored! 
Can I also add that you have had your male up at stud without him being scored either!! Hardly reputable breeding.
Maybe your bitch has decided that after only 6 months she doesnt want to be pregnant again so soon after going through it before. 
Can I ask what the rush is? Is there any need to back to back your bitch? Why do you join so many forums changing your tale as you go? Members have a go at you for your unethical ways so you paddy and go off to another forum! Maybe you should look at what you are doing and take notice of the ethical breeders that keep giving you advice. Recently on another well known forum in a stud contract you thought it was ethical of you to ask for £100 from the visiting bitchs owners if you PASSED any puppy buyers onto them!!!!! 
I think Louise that by now you should have learnt with all the negative comments that you receive on forums  that breeding should be left to the people who know what they are doing!
I love and care for this breed and people such as you are bringing the breed into disrepute and making the DDB a laughing stock within the Kennel Club and other breeds  not forgetting many judges!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Debbie said:


> It amazes me just how hard some people have to work to get a litter from their bordeaux - she may have re absorbed or have a small litter tucked up - go for a scan - why panic? You have had a litter from her before - September 07 wasnt it? Which means you have mated her 6 months after her first litter - I am very shocked and suprised to hear that the secretary of the DDB Club of Great Britain has broken his/her own club rules and regulations by allowing his stud dog to be used on a back to back mating!!!!!
> And as Nicci has stated can we know the hip results if she has indeed been scored!
> Can I also add that you have had your male up at stud without him being scored either!! Hardly reputable breeding.
> Maybe your bitch has decided that after only 6 months she doesnt want to be pregnant again so soon after going through it before.
> ...


I'm absolutely gobsmacked 

I knew the bitch wasn't hipscored prior to breeding last time, sadly I didn't know half of the above, all I can ask is *WHY???*


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> It amazes me just how hard some people have to work to get a litter from their bordeaux - she may have re absorbed or have a small litter tucked up - go for a scan - why panic? You have had a litter from her before - September 07 wasnt it? Which means you have mated her 6 months after her first litter - I am very shocked and suprised to hear that the secretary of the DDB Club of Great Britain has broken his/her own club rules and regulations by allowing his stud dog to be used on a back to back mating!!!!!
> And as Nicci has stated can we know the hip results if she has indeed been scored!
> Can I also add that you have had your male up at stud without him being scored either!! Hardly reputable breeding.
> Maybe your bitch has decided that after only 6 months she doesnt want to be pregnant again so soon after going through it before.
> ...


OMG Another nasty. Money Grabber springs to my mind


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you seen what she's asking for the puppies?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

what other forums is he on? and where does she advertise? we need to warn people of this person


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Heres her website

Top Dogue Kennels of the Dogue De Bordeaux |

Heres a copy of club ethics

*CODE OF ETHICS*
*Dogue de Bordeaux Club of Great Britain *​
*1. Declaration*
*a)* I shall co-operate with Dogue de Bordeaux Club of Great Britain and share aid and information with those 
interested in the breed, and encourage and exhibit sportsman like conduct in all competitions.
*b)* I will, at all times, maintain a high standard of care and health for the Dogue de Bordeaux, and will not deliberately libel or slander another person or make derogatory comments on anothers stock.

*2. Breeding*
*a)* I will only breed from those dogs and bitches believed to be free from known serious hereditary defects, and which are temperamentally sound.
*b)* I will keep accurate records of breeding, sales and registrations. i will at all times be extremely cautious when advertising or selling as to a true and realistic description of stock, especially as to potential prospects of young stock.
*c)* I will breed from healthy mature dogs and bitches, conscientiously planning each litter. A bitch will not be mated from before 20 months of age, or her third season, whichever comes later.
*d)* I will leave an interval of 12 months between litters.
*e)* I will not mate a bitch after her 7th birthday.
*f)* I will not mate a Dogue de Bordeaux to any other breed.
*g)* I will not provide the services of a stud dog, knowing that the Code of Ethics would be breached.
*h)* I understand that a stud dog owner should satisfy themselves as to the suitability of a bitches breeding, and the conditions under which the litter would be reared.

*3 Sale of Dogue de Bordeaux*
*a)* I will attempt to help buyers and be available to answer questions and provide assistance.
*b)* I will only sell puppies which are, to the best of my knowledge, in good health and exhibit temperament, and are at least 7 weeks old; and will provide with the pedigree at the time of sale, a satisfactory diet sheet, complete with health record, and details of worming.
*c)* I shall not knowingly sell Dogue de Bordeaux to commercial wholesale dealers, retailers or laboratories, nor allow my stock to become raffle or competitions prizes and shall exercise every possible care as to the suitability of my Dogue de Bordeaux future homes.
*d)* I shall, at the time of sale, provide a signed sales receipt for each puppy sold, and at least a three generation 
pedigree. In the case of registered stock, a Kennel Club registration will also be provided. If registration is to be withheld, it must be by mutual agreement in writing.
*e)* I understand that when a puppy is sold a a pet, and not intended for breeding, that this should be mutually agreed, and incorporated into the sale receipt or contract.
*f)* I will remember that my prime concern as a breeder is to produce healthy, sound stock that will be a credit to the breed. I will be honest in dealings with buyers and fellow breeders, and will endeavour to co-operate towards a 
programme of improvement for the breed.
*g)* i understand that when a puppy (or puppies) are taken in lieu of a stud fee, or as part of a breeding terms 
agreement, a written agreement should be exchanged by both parties at the tome of the mating. I understand that the vendor is fully responsible for the condition of the puppy (or puppies) at the time of sale, and that their puppy (or puppies) should not be sold unseen if possible.
*h)* I understand that breeding terms must not be used as a means of foisting stock onto those persons unable to afford the price of the puppy, and such agreements should only be used to place bitches in homes where their 
welfare and furtherance of the breed have been investigated. A legal breeding term contract should then be drawn up.

*4 General*
*a)* I understand that any member aiding and abetting any other member to breach the code of Ethics will be held equally responsible with the offender.
*b)* I understand and accept that should I breach the Code of Ethics I shall be subject to censure and possible Action by the Dogue de Bordeaux Club of Great Britain


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Puppies expected in July. Sired by German import Dutch CH £1,500
Breed: Dogue De Bordeaux 
Location: Lincolnshire 
Source: *********, 3 Weeks Ago

Would hate to give her advertising, so deleted the weblink


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> what other forums is he on? and where does she advertise? we need to warn people of this person


Why??? Sorry but I do not want to sound bad by saying this, BUT what is the difference from this money grabber and some of the ones that people say oh lovely cute girl and pups etc.... No health testing, pet dogs, several litters etc.......
I do not agree with this person's unethical breeding and I did not agree with other ones I discovered, but I was shot down when highlighted same


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Debbie said:


> It amazes me just how hard some people have to work to get a litter from their bordeaux - she may have re absorbed or have a small litter tucked up - go for a scan - why panic? You have had a litter from her before - September 07 wasnt it? Which means you have mated her 6 months after her first litter - I am very shocked and suprised to hear that the secretary of the DDB Club of Great Britain has broken his/her own club rules and regulations by allowing his stud dog to be used on a back to back mating!!!!!
> And as Nicci has stated can we know the hip results if she has indeed been scored!
> Can I also add that you have had your male up at stud without him being scored either!! Hardly reputable breeding.
> Maybe your bitch has decided that after only 6 months she doesnt want to be pregnant again so soon after going through it before.
> ...


i just looked on her site and ur rite  i cant beleve how cruel that is 
why breed her so soon wivout a break ??? plain nasty that is.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Loe - I dont post facts without backing them up with proof


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Loe - I dont post facts without backing them up with proof


hehehe  

i cant beleve that tho  ild just take one look at my girl and theres noway i could do it to her again so soon afta the time and effert she puts into her babys...they need a break to get their strenth back


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Quite frankly I find it appalling 
Ethics - What Ethics!?!?

I own a stud dog and there is no way I would allow him him to cover a bitch on back to back mating's,nor would I allow him to cover a bitch three days running- Not a chance.

With you on this Debbie,Why breed so soon after the last litter,if it's not for money and the price of the pups - I'm shocked 

Ruby will be hipscored soon - When??? I thought they were supposed to be hipscored first BEFORE been bred from,I take it this bitch wasn't endorsed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

I seriously doubt that poor bitch has been scored, doubt it, doubt it.

The best thing that could be done for the poor girl is have her spayed, shes been though enough if she is in whelp once again!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I seriously doubt that poor bitch has been scored, doubt it, doubt it.
> 
> The best thing that could be done for the poor girl is have her spayed, shes been though enough if she is in whelp once again!


Totally agree Nicci.

I doubt her stud dog is hipscored either,it says he will be scored at two yrs old but no results on the page.(I am assuming but if she is willing to breed a bitch without hipscoring then it's very possible for her stud not to be scored either)
You can have fancy websites but they mean very little when you have appalling ethics and no thought or consideration for the dogs,the offspring or health & welfare of the breed.

Hobby Breeder - I question this more like a typical BYB


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Debbie said:


> It amazes me just how hard some people have to work to get a litter from their bordeaux - she may have re absorbed or have a small litter tucked up - go for a scan - why panic? You have had a litter from her before - September 07 wasnt it? Which means you have mated her 6 months after her first litter - I am very shocked and suprised to hear that the secretary of the DDB Club of Great Britain has broken his/her own club rules and regulations by allowing his stud dog to be used on a back to back mating!!!!!
> And as Nicci has stated can we know the hip results if she has indeed been scored!
> Can I also add that you have had your male up at stud without him being scored either!! Hardly reputable breeding.
> Maybe your bitch has decided that after only 6 months she doesnt want to be pregnant again so soon after going through it before.
> ...


 ........And you should read some of her previous posts, she kicks off at people that apear to be in it for the money - how two faced


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Just read through a thread titled 'Breeding problem', You wont believe how two faced it is! Just read it again myself, its like a totally different person!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Just read through a thread titled 'Breeding problem', You wont believe how two faced it is! Just read it again myself, its like a totally different person!


well i truly am speehless


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

louiseddb said:


> sounds like your bitch has had enough if she has had 3 litters how old was she when you first bred her??????????Being four and a half now she may be in her prime but you bred her before her 2nd birthday i think the poor girl has had enough. Dogs are not breeding machines and i would only allow mine 2 have 3 litters alltogether.
> 
> Louise


 



louiseddb said:


> This doesnt make it ethical!!!!!!! having up to 5 isnt either. They may love motherhood, but its an awful lot to ask of a dog, im sure she would love every minute of life the same without having a litter. having a litter is instinct to a dog they dont know better. However we as humans should, and be kind to know when enough is enough, like i said before not breeding machines.


 



louiseddb said:


> I think this forum needs it, i have heard terrible things about it and by flicking through quite a few unethical BYB. Few home truths, and am i not allowed to express my opinions? I doubt most of them dont health check either


 



louiseddb said:


> Quite clearly the original poster, has no ethics in the overbreeding of her dog.


 

Sorry, just relaying words of your own posted to other members that you should be following yourself!! I suggest you eat your own words & get your poor dogs spayed & castrated and leave breeding to those who care for the welfare of their chosen breeds.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Anyone looked on the Champdogs forum??? 

What I find hypocritical is that the contract she has for new puppy buyers states the pups will be endorsed ( Good thing ) if they have their health tests etc she will lift them for breeding - but her stud isnt hip scored - and a litter was produced from an unscored bitch last year - shes supposed to be scored now ( I hope she is and its low! )
" Do as I say - not as I do " 
Now we all have to start somewhere - granted - but I have seen Louise on many forums being advised on how to breed the correct way etc there are no excuses


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Anyone looked on the Champdogs forum???
> 
> What I find hypocritical is that the contract she has for new puppy buyers states the pups will be endorsed ( Good thing ) if they have their health tests etc she will lift them for breeding - but her stud isnt hip scored - and a litter was produced from an unscored bitch last year - shes supposed to be scored now ( I hope she is and its low! )
> " Do as I say - not as I do "
> Now we all have to start somewhere - granted - but I have seen Louise on many forums being advised on how to breed the correct way etc there are no excuses


Not been on CD gosh haven't looked on there for a while now, off to take a nosey though


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

As I have posted before I do not agree with this persons unethical breeding or some others that have posted BUT why all the Hoo Ha on one person???? Can someone answer me


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

My reason for typing what I have is that DDB as a breed are close to my heart - my chosen breed - one I am sick and tired of people abusing! I dont agree with ANY unethical breeding but this just yanks my cord


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

clueless said:


> As I have posted before I do not agree with this persons unethical breeding or some others that have posted BUT why all the Hoo Ha on one person???? Can someone answer me


Pretty much the same as Debbie - A breed I own and completely adore - hate to see someone who is quick to bleat what someone shouldn't or shouldn't be doing, but fails miserably to do it themselves!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> My reason for typing what I have is that DDB as a breed are close to my heart - my chosen breed - one I am sick and tired of people abusing! I dont agree with ANY unethical breeding but this just yanks my cord


Thanks for explanation as I was quite annoyed to see all the posts as I had been wrist slapped for posting how I felt about unethical breeding previously and I in the past had the breeds concerned so was close to my heart as well noting the poor quality etc.....


----------



## Solitaire (Jan 6, 2008)

Anybody who loves and cares for their breed would be upset over unethical breeding, Great Danes are in a terrible state at the moment due to people thinking they can make money having litter after litter and not bothering with health checks. The poor rescues are overflowing with dogs waiting to go in.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Clueless - I am prepared to take a wrist slapping on this occassion - if this has led me to my first strike then so be it!
What I have said I stand by 
So sorry to hear the Danes are in trouble too - very much like us in DDB


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Clueless - I am prepared to take a wrist slapping on this occassion - if this has led me to my first strike then so be it!
> What I have said I stand by
> So sorry to hear the Danes are in trouble too - very much like us in DDB


Debbie No Way do I think you should be wrist slapped I did not think I deserved it either I know by your posts you are Ethical and have morals when it comes to bad breeders


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I didnt think you wanted me to have a ticking off for this post 
We do agree on unethical breeders etc 
Unfortunately for this forum I cannot always curb my tongue or report to a moderator and I do post what I think - a spade is a spade in my eyes


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I didnt think you wanted me to have a ticking off for this post
> We do agree on unethical breeders etc
> Unfortunately for this forum I cannot always curb my tongue or report to a moderator and I do post what I think - a spade is a spade in my eyes


Just read this thread - good on ya, Debs! You did exactly right!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I didnt think you wanted me to have a ticking off for this post
> We do agree on unethical breeders etc
> Unfortunately for this forum I cannot always curb my tongue or report to a moderator and I do post what I think - a spade is a spade in my eyes


I know so Well Done


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

clueless said:


> Why??? Sorry but I do not want to sound bad by saying this, BUT what is the difference from this money grabber and some of the ones that people say oh lovely cute girl and pups etc.... No health testing, pet dogs, several litters etc.......
> I do not agree with this person's unethical breeding and I did not agree with other ones I discovered, but I was shot down when highlighted same


I for one DO NOT agree with unethical breeding. I have very high standards in all areas of ANIMAL WELFARE. That is why I want other people to be warned. If more potential puppy buyers were warned about unethical breeders then there would be less dogs with health problems, aggression and behavioural problems thus less dogs in care.

I also have never shot you down in flames and have also never unwittingly said OH CUTE LOVELY PUPPIES knowing that they were unethically bred.

Thank you.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I for one DO NOT agree with unethical breeding. I have very high standards in all areas of ANIMAL WELFARE. That is why I want other people to be warned. If more potential puppy buyers were warned about unethical breeders then there would be less dogs with health problems, aggression and behavioural problems thus less dogs in care.
> 
> I also have never shot you down in flames and have also never unwittingly said OH CUTE LOVELY PUPPIES knowing that they were unethically bred.
> 
> Thank you.


Calm down, I was not pointing at you. I have noticed that it seems okay for some breeders!!!! to not be questioned etc... and others are slated thats all. Have PM'd you


----------

